

Featurewhack - robheaton
http://robertheaton.com/2013/02/24/featurewhack/

======
arocks
Great article, but not quite sure about the final bit of advice. Even if you
gradually build your software in layers you might be faced with exponential
complexity. If you are releasing early, then you also have the "legacy data"
issue along with users who are just getting used to the interface. Change will
be always met with resistance.

A harder but definitely more powerful approach is to build more isolated
pieces of functionality with well defined interfaces. A conscious effort to
minimize the feature interdependence definitely pays off in the long run. A
team of moles is harder than an uncoordinated mob!

~~~
mattgreenrocks
Layers should abstract over details, and eliminate entire classes of bugs if
used properly. You don't see much discussion on it here, but it's a necessity
if you're writing software for the long haul.

